# Best custom raft trailer



## Spintowin (May 23, 2018)

Call Clay at Quadrax Trailers, (801) 621-1379. He's located in Ogden, Utah. Great guy to work with and his trailers are custom without the custom price tag. His customer service is second to none and will reach out to YOU during the build regarding the progress of your trailer and answering any questions that may come up along the way.


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

I've had mine from Sawtooth Welding for a number of years. They are based in Nampa Idaho. It is a major gear hauler and I can run 3 boat set ups out of my F150 with the trailer.


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

Here is our solution to the best trailer.
Take a look at our website and let me know if you have questions.


----------



## IDriverRunner (Aug 18, 2015)

Riverwild said:


> I've had mine from Sawtooth Welding for a number of years. They are based in Nampa Idaho. It is a major gear hauler and I can run 3 boat set ups out of my F150 with the trailer.


+1. I had Sawtooth build a trailer for me in 2018. Was it 100% perfect? No... maybe 99%. I've spent the last 2 years slowly picking at the things that bugged me, so now it is maybe 99.6% perfect. I went with a tandem axle and it tows like a dream. I've had 3 boats on top, gear below and I still had extra space. No regrets.

_edited to add picture. This was taken at Boundary Creek 2019._


----------



## mtgreenheads (Jul 15, 2011)

We sure have been happy with our trailer from Mobile Welding in Livingston, MT. The Nardellas will take care of you! 406.222.1560. I've also been impressed with the trailers that Sunshine Sports in Billings, MT sells as well.


----------



## MtnBuzzed (Aug 6, 2020)

+1 for Clay at Quadrax. Super easy to work with on custom work and very reasonable on price. Pulled that trailer cross country twice and it pulls like a dream as long as you load properly. If I did it again I'd go tandem axle, but ya know something about hindsight and 20/20 idk. 

Really depends on what style of trailer you want though. Flatbed trailers are great for rigged boats or creative gear piles with deflated boats but the Sawtooth style are awesome if you want to run a pile of gear and a boat on top. 
Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## athelake (Dec 3, 2014)

This is my home made version. It has a 6,000 lb single axle and doubles as a great utility trailer.


----------



## PDX Duck (Mar 17, 2015)

Take a look at MS Trailers out of Mollala OR - don’t know if you can beat the price and the trailer was a dream. I asked for a bunch of custom work and he nailed it all.


----------



## joshfromdc (Mar 11, 2006)

Please reach out to Josh Spoon (whitewaterspoon). We built a pretty groundbreaking trailer this year and he wants to build more.
















I can connect you with him. Email me: [email protected]


----------



## kschill (Jul 8, 2014)

Andersbr said:


> I thought there was a gear forum somewhere here but can't find it since the site redesign.
> 
> Who is making the best custom raft trailer these days? I went with Durbin Welding in Helena 12-15 years ago for a flatbed based on the recommendation from Northern Lights owners. It's been good - not great. Now its beginning to fall apart. Suggestions?


Recertec makes custom trailers - I've only heard great things about them. I am not sure if trailers are listed on their site, but just call the owner and he will build you exactly what you want. https://www.recretec.com/


----------



## uh eau (Jun 12, 2008)

Anybody try a raft on top of an xventure2? Pricey. But possibly perfect.


----------



## gringoanthony (Jul 4, 2009)

I had a custom hybrid raft/utility trailer built by Sawtooth years ago when it was just Randy building the trailers. He's an excellent welder, seemed like a cool, easy going guy and the trailer he built is, for the price I paid back then, unbeatable.

Unfortunately, Randy built the trailer to wrong specs (built the walls 3" taller than they were supposed to be). He said he'd build a new one to the correct specs. That took ages. By the time he got around to even trying to take care of it, he had Kenyon and a few incompetent knuckle draggers building trailers for him and was in the process of selling the trailer business to Kenyon.

The replacement trailer they built was absolute fu(#ing garbage. Crappy welds, angles our of square and plumb, etc. And it was even (much) further off from the correct specs than the original trailer. It was beyond ridiculous. I rejected that POS trailer and Randy said he'd have Kenyon fix it. That was a nightmare. Some thoroughly incompetent moron did an extremely half-assed job cutting up the second trailer and re-welding it to the correct specs. It looked like a piece of trash compared to the first trailer Randy built. Extremely crooked and out of square and plumb walls and corners. The removable bars that go across the trailer (to carry the raft) were ridiculously crooked. Shitty welding. Rust all over. It was beyond unbelievable.

By this time Randy was onto much bigger commercial jobs, had gotten too big for his britches and didn't give two shits about raft trailers anymore or about making things right. Kenyon and his apprentices twice proved themselves to be worthy of building nothing better than garbage. I gave up and threw in the towel. Just kept the original trailer that Randy built.

I know others have been happy with the trailers Kenyon/Sawtooth built for them. That's great. But, in my experience, Randy doesn't give a shit about keeping his word or delivering what he promised (in writing) and Kenyon doesn't give 1/10th of a shit about quality or his reputation.


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

Sounds like you certainly had a bad experience. However, I have a trailer from Randy's day and it's been great. I actually just had kenyon do some work on it after River Shuttles beat the ever loving sh*t out of it on a main salmon shuttle. In my experience they have both been great to work with.


----------



## gringoanthony (Jul 4, 2009)

Riverwild said:


> Sounds like you certainly had a bad experience. However, I have a trailer from Randy's day and it's been great. I actually just had kenyon do some work on it after River Shuttles beat the ever loving sh*t out of it on a main salmon shuttle. In my experience they have both been great to work with.


Don't get me wrong, the trailer Randy built is awesome and excellent quality, he just had a brain fart and built it to the wrong specs. After his business started getting busy his customer service and quality control went to absolute shit. Wouldn't send my worst enemy to Sawtooth after that.

I've used Foster Weld in Garden City since, to make improvements on the trailer, and he's been awesome to work with.


----------

